# Too good to be true Model X?



## Jhopso (Nov 24, 2021)

Good day!

This is my first time posting on this forum, thank you beforehand for hearing me out.

A couple days ago I came across a publication of a salvage title, 2016 Tesla Model X with just 50K! The price is too good to ignore, so I reached out to the owner. Upon taking with him he stated that the body damage of the car has been entirely repaired, except for the airbags that popped. He says that he no longer has time to work on it, so instead he is letting it go for a bargain. 

But here’s the catch: He said that the car is in “limp mode” because the airbags are popped and the computer limits the car speed for safety reasons. The car doesn’t seem to be in service mode at all. I was doing research and saw various YouTube videos of Model X’s blasting down the freeway with no airbags ( project cars). So I am just wondering if any of you has heard of this problem before? Or if anybody can provide me with some sort of guidance?


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Don't do it. Even if you were to "fix" it, it is almost impossible to get insurance on salvage cars...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I believe you have to repair and get Tesla to inspect to get it out of limp mode. I'm not sure if they will truly even do that for you, but I believe that is something you'd have to involve Tesla with. Tesla is pretty harsh on the cars repaired by others. Many times they restrict the cars from charting at a Supercharger as well. Safety reasons.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Jhopso if you are adventurous and have money to burn, sure, go for it. If you are thinking it is a good financial deal, refer to the good advice in the two posts above.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If you plan on driving the car like it's your daily driver, hard pass. If it's a car you want to play with and have fun exploring it and trying to get it to 100%, go for it as long as you get a really good price.

The tricky part is going to be the Tesla inspection. They don't care so much about the type of title you have, but they will require you to put some money in to pass inspection. Most notably, they will very likely want you to replace all of the airbags and the airbag module. That's not going to be cheap.


----------

